# Alfred drum method question



## Spencer

I am currently working through The Alfred Drum method book one and have a question.

When there are combination studies, how are they supposed to be played? I cant figure out if they are for two people, two hands playing simultaneously, how exactly I am supposed to play them. This is also true for the solos.

Thanks for the help

Spencer


----------



## rrudolph

They can be used a couple different ways, according to the needs of the student. The bottom line can be played by the student, the most obvious way would be sitting at a drumset playing the bottom line on a bass drum with the right foot; another way would be with each line being played on different instruments with opposite hands. Or the teacher can play the bottom line on a bass drum or other instrument while the student plays the top line (I do this when a student is having a hard time keeping a steady beat as the bottom line parts tend to be on the beat).


----------



## Spencer

Thank you that is a big help


----------

